# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  GSP on HGH?

## kiddo24

So Koscheck  :Aajack:  has sounded off (again) that GSP "may" have cycled using HGH.
What do people think? Ya reckon he's juiced before? So difficult to tell, wouldn't suprise me tho!

----------


## yannick35

I have seen GSP he did a sort of an exhibition bout at Hard Rock café in Montréal, he was between MMA fights and at around 190 pounds, he did look a little soft but still i am not sure if he does juice or not.

I have seen many guys and worst some not paying attention to diet and having an amazing 6 pack. They where blessed with amazing genetics.

----------


## bjpennnn

> I have seen GSP he did a sort of an exhibition bout at Hard Rock café in Montréal, he was between MMA fights and at around 190 pounds, he did look a little soft but still i am not sure if he does juice or not.
> 
> I have seen many guys and worst some not paying attention to diet and having an amazing 6 pack. They where blessed with amazing genetics.


pretty much although i know a lot of pros and they do cycle hgh on and off

----------


## Canadream

GSP is still pretty young yet and genetics can play roll as well..... but I myself would never speculate or spread rumours unless I had proof.





> So Koscheck  has sounded off (again) that GSP "may" have cycled using HGH.
> What do people think? Ya reckon he's juiced before? So difficult to tell, wouldn't suprise me tho!

----------


## Knockout_Power

Koschek of all people point the finger on anabolics?!?!

----------


## bjpennnn

ha serious

----------


## quarry206

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/cag...urn=mma,246378




> Koscheck isn't the first fighter who's openly accused St. Pierre of trying to get that extra edge. It was part of B.J. Penn's prefight and postfight accusations at UFC 94. Only urine testing was in place before that Las Vegas fight. It sounds like the Penn camp is still not convinced GSP is clean,.
> 
> "B.J. Penn and his camp gave me a little phone call," Koscheck told MMA Junkie. "They were saying, 'Yeah, he's on steroids . He's this; he's that.' I said, 'Yeah, there's a possibility.' The guy is pretty ripped all year round." 
> 
> Koscheck is ready to submit his blood before the TUF 12 coaches meet sometime in December.
> 
> "I would love to do it; why not?" Koscheck asked. "I think Olympic-style testing would be great for our sport. At least you do it a couple times out from the fight. I think it will be a great idea."
> 
> The usually calculated St. Pierre fired back immediately. 
> ...

----------


## kiddo24

> Koschek of all people point the finger on anabolics?!?!


Yeah kinda weird Kos saying he's pretty ripped all yr round when he is too? Little strange, one things for sure I think he'll get owned by GSP

----------


## bjpennnn

think? there is no question gsp would own him

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

Everyone and their grandma is on. Im all for it. The more the better.

----------


## yannick35

Well i can't help but think theses guys are jealous of GSP success and they where never able to beat him so.... I like BJ as a fighter but think its really stupid when he made theses accusation. Kos is in amazing shape and i cannot see any other reason for theses accusation then to get into GSP head before they fight for the second time. Imagine how heated the TUF 12 shows will be.

Still i think that Kos as gotten so much better since there last fight that he might have a chance to hang in there with GSP.

----------


## jonny101

I was lucky enough to train with him last year,a good friend of mine has moved there to train full time, i cant say 100% of course i cant but he is the exact same person u see t.v or in interviews,i honestly dont think GSP would be able to do it! just doesnt have it in him to "cheat"....as for koschek the mans an idiot he is scared and trying to rattle GSP,its kinda sad realy Josh is terrified hahahahaha

----------

